# Best way to clean Hardie Board siding



## LISAinTN (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

We built a house 2 years ago and the outside is Hardie Board with red paint from Sherwin Williams. We have a horrible pollen problem here in the spring and right now you can see a white film all over the house. Last year I tried pressure washing the siding, but after it dried, you could still see the white film. I tried cleaning a few boards with a scrub brush and that took care of the problem, but I did not have time to finish it in that manner. I would rather not scrub this entire house with a scrub brush. It doesn't even sound realistic when I say it out loud. 

My question is, does anyone know of a better way to do this? Or do I just need to get out the scrub brush and get to work?    Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## kok328 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing is better than a good ole hand washing but, you might check into some of those 'house wash' chemicals where you hook a hose to the bottle and spray down the house followed by a rinse.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2013)

Sherwin Williams says 
A: Maintenance cleaning is vital to the overall service life of a painted surface. However, when selecting a cleaner, be sure to use a non-abrasive cleaner. If cleaning a waterborne paint, avoid products that are ammoniated. Mild, soapy water will generally suffice. However, always test the cleaning solution in an inconspicuous area to ensure that it does not damage the paint film.
Hardy says;

Mild liquid dishwashing soap With a soft brush
(Dawn®, Ivory®, or Joy® )
and water. (Do not use any
harsh cleaning chemicals)


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 27, 2013)

+1 to Neals advice.

He is spot on...pardon the pun.

Do not pressure wash it unless you are an expert with the wand.


----------



## gottodo1 (Aug 29, 2013)

WindowsonWashington said:


> +1 to Neals advice.
> 
> He is spot on...pardon the pun.
> 
> Do not pressure wash it unless you are an expert with the wand.



If by expert you meant able to take paint off a car at 20 paces (I was gifted a 5000 PSI washer) then I'm the best there is. My washer is something like this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Simpson-Water-Shotgun-5040H-5000-psi-4-0-GPM-Cold-Pressure-Washer-WS5040H/100619432?N=bxdjZ1z0yjrfZ1z0yjrf#.Uh9odNJJuqg

I have washed my house several times due to cotton wood trees and heavy yellow pollen and it seems to come clean. My washer has an intake for soap and I just use dish soap... 

I actually put a bit of jet dry in as well.... I think it helps it work better (mentally it works better at least) :
.


----------

